
The Truth Behind Electrek's Shady Alliance with Tesla - chollida1
https://www.thedrive.com/tech/21838/the-truth-behind-electreks-dark-alliance-with-tesla
======
peshooo
Maybe it's just me, but the author of the article sounds butthurt, and the
article itself seems click-baity.

